# Cat Wing Chun - Lighthearted



## Tong Chuang (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Everybody!
Couldn't help noticing how cats fighting often use wing chun like techniques. Maybe there's something we can learn.
Hope you don't mind these humorous pics:







 Punch to inside gate


----------



## Tong Chuang (Jul 3, 2014)

Friendly Chi Sao


----------



## Tong Chuang (Jul 3, 2014)

Entry Technique


----------



## Tong Chuang (Jul 3, 2014)

Groundwork


----------



## Tong Chuang (Jul 3, 2014)

Bil Jee


----------



## Tong Chuang (Jul 3, 2014)

Forms Practice


----------



## Tong Chuang (Jul 3, 2014)

Bai Jong


----------



## futsaowingchun (Jul 3, 2014)

Tong Chuang said:


> Friendly Chi Sao


Good structure  lol..looks like orange cat is doing tan da and the other cat doing a Fok sao


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 3, 2014)

love it 

i had a feeling from looking at these pictures that we just copied what animals do and now we know that centuries old masters just copied their cats movements and made them their own 

nice job on the piccies


----------



## wingchun100 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes, you could say wing chun's speed has mimicked the movements of a cat!


----------



## yak sao (Jul 3, 2014)

Reminds me of this I had seen a while back. 

Cat Fight, Speed Fight(Kungfu Cats. Compare this with Bruce Lee ) - YouTube


----------



## wingchun100 (Jul 3, 2014)

Oddly enough, I do practice a KIND of chi sao on my father-in-law's dog. He is a very playful husky, and what I do is get in close and make contact. If I feel his head moving one way, I shift and let him pass on through instead of muscling against it. The only thing is that I'm not really in a proper stance; I have to crouch down/hunch over to reach him. Still, it is a lot of fun!

PS: I simply do these kind of sensitivity training moves on him. I don't want anyone thinking I practice my punches on him!


----------



## geezer (Jul 6, 2014)

Cats are _not_ naturally Wing Chun stylists. They tend to leave their center open, and attack laterally. They also don't use forward pressure. Instead they pull you into a clinch ...or more accurately a clench, as in_ a bite_ ...usually claw-kicking the living heck out of your hand with their rear legs at the same time.  To be honest, though it galls me as a WC guy, my cats seem much better at _Choi Lay Fut _than WC. See below:

Cat's sparring:





Choi Lay Fut:





Sometimes they even lie on their backs with their paws splayed outward just baiting you. When the WC guy takes the bait and tries to shoot in on centerline attacking the chest or throat, they whip their paws in laterally from the sides and hook you which their claws. It gives "sticking" a whole new meaning.  Then they will drag your hand right into their sharp little fangs. They are truly evil. 

After suffering many shameful defeats to my cat _BaMan, _I finally managed to come up with a WC technique that I can make work more often than not. I shoot my fingers in on centerline at his throat, then when the claws come lashing in from the sides, I do not try to pull back. No time for that. Instead, I keep forward pressure and execute a fingertip _huen sau _and slip down and around to the outside gate behind his paws (by not withdrawing force, the claws don't hook in). 

Then I continue shooting forward, slipping along his cheek, past his snapping fangs and up behind his head applying the _neck-pulling hand _movement from the dummy form and finishing with a quick flurry of scratches behind his ear. Not perfect, but I can make it work at least 50% of the time.


----------

